# Russian Eggs



## 68merc (May 27, 2012)

I was blessed to catch this on video and thought I'd share.
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuJp...jg6YQ9_2Z1sYjScQ&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 27, 2012)

*Great video!*


----------



## 68merc (May 27, 2012)

In the big picture I'm new to tortoise keeping so for me to get to witness and record this event was awesome. 
The fact that I have good, clear video, that thanks goes to Motorola and the phone they make!


----------



## jwhite (May 27, 2012)

congrats on the eggs. great video. Hope all goes well with incubation.


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 28, 2012)

Very cool, congrats.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 28, 2012)

That's really neat. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## dmarcus (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, enjoyed the enthusiasm in your voice..


----------



## BigFire (May 28, 2012)

Good job Grandpa, do you have a hovabator? Keep us up to date on progress. What temp will you set it at? Humidity?


----------



## kanalomele (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool, I have never got to see my girl lay a clutch much less record it!


----------



## pam (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## JessieDunn (Jun 25, 2012)

Great video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## turtles turtles turtles (Jun 28, 2012)

wow


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2012)

turtles turtles turtles said:


> wow



Hi turtles turtles turtles:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jun 28, 2012)

68merc said:


> I was blessed to catch this on video and thought I'd share.
> Video Link: youtube



It won't work on my iPod -.- bummer.


----------

